# Canoe Racks - sawhorse style



## Leah Frances

This afternoon was Canoe rack time. :thumbsup:

Trip to Lowes for sawhorse brackets and 2x4s. Had Lowes cut them into 48 inch lengths.









Damn 'Made in China' crap brackets are _advertised_ for fitting 2x4s. Of course, they are too small. Slight modification of 2x4s required. :furious:










One sawhorse assembled. Cut 10 degree angle on bottom of 'feet' for stability.


----------



## Leah Frances

Added some cross bracing for stability. Shot for 6 inch lengths and cut them to fit the angles. 










Sawhorses will be used for double-decker storage of our two canoes.










Almost done... Ran out of pressure treated lumber (DH used the pieces I had at home for supporting a chevy engine that is sitting on our moving dolly). Threw on some ladder brackets for multipurpose storage.










With just a bit more lumber I will finish up tomorrow. These are heavy as hell. I bought stainless eyebolts to lash the canoes down to them and I expect that they will be very stable.

More pics to come. :thumbsup:


----------



## Willie T

Covering? You may not have the sunlight problems we have down here, but in Florida a canoe or kayak can be almost totally ruined within three years exposure to those UV rays.


----------



## Leah Frances

Yup - It will be under an overhang of the garage - out of the wind/weather and I'll rig a tarp up to protect it from the sun/rain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leah Frances

*Canoe racks are done!*

Finished the racks last week. Got both canoes on it today. There's just enough room with the ladder on the hooks for me to slide between the ladder and fence. :thumbup: Bungied everything down, just in case, but I don't expect it will catch much wind on the leeward side of the garage.

I underestimated the height required for the lower support beam... really I over-estimated the space needed for the canoe. So I'll have to raise it up a bit so the canoe isn't too close to the ground. 

Thanks for the help and suggestions.


----------



## Willie T

Leah Frances said:


> Finished the racks last week. Got both canoes on it today. *There's just enough room with the ladder on the hooks for me to slide between the ladder and fence.* :thumbup: Bungied everything down, just in case, but I don't expect it will catch much wind on the leeward side of the garage.
> 
> I underestimated the height required for the lower support beam... really I over-estimated the space needed for the canoe. So I'll have to raise it up a bit so the canoe isn't too close to the ground.
> 
> Thanks for the help and suggestions.


Bragger!  I couldn't get one of my legs through there! 

Nice looking job.


----------

